# Where are local e-juice's born?



## Simon Kruger (2/11/17)

Good morning everybody,

I have been trying different search strings on this site to determine if there is a mixing lab or company that is mixing and bottling the local juices. I am curious as to how the juices are created in batches and packaged etc. Unfortunately with no results.

Perhaps my wording is wrong, but if any of you have any knowledge with regards to this I would be most interested. Are sterile third party mixing labs being used or is it in house? I have also seen around the site mention of a report or certificate stating the quality of the product ingredients used, based on their purity, however are these reports based on the individual components on their own or as a mixed finished product?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/11/17)

I think most are "in-house" but I believe some of the vendors on here have very decent facilities and one even has a certified clean room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (2/11/17)

@KZOR did an awesome vid where he visited the vapour mountain store and lab.


Most reputable juice makers have their own in house labs. I know some of the guys have invested quite heavily in equipment and clean rooms.

Some links below that relate to your question.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lab-check-hand-check.t42626/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ncv-clean-room-specs.t39951/#post-559938
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mixing-areas-lab.t21038/#post-345420
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-attacks-slander-facebook.t33759/#post-493230
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/craftvapour-updates-and-new-flavour.t23065/#post-368441

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Imperator (2/11/17)

There are a couple of 3rd party manufacturing labs operating locally, then a lot of in-house clean rooms as well as rented lab facilities. As for the certificates, these could be the individual components used, which are typically obtained via the supplier of the components, but could also relate to in-house testing and outsourced testing! So, to answer your questions: Both

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon Kruger (3/11/17)

Thank you so much for the information and the links, the video was fantastic as well. It is really informative and reassuring to see how much care is taken by some vendors in the production and distribution of their product. It truly inspires confidence as a consumer, knowing that what you are in effect taking into your body is well developed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (3/11/17)

I can't remember where, but just by the by... tests were done in the US (cant remember who), with so called "bathroom mixed" juices and I thought it was amusing that no impurities were found.

Obviously nobody mixes in a bathroom - its actually a pretty stupid term that was created.
I can confirm though, I have been DIY'ing for years in my kitchen, with clean equipment, and have never had any sort of negative reaction to any liquid I've made 

I do get that we would like to know companies use gloves and clean equipment etc. I am just making a point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (3/11/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I can't remember where, but just by the by... tests were done in the US (cant remember who), with so called "bathroom mixed" juices and I thought it was amusing that no impurities were found.
> 
> Obviously nobody mixes in a bathroom - its actually a pretty stupid term that was created.
> I can confirm though, I have been DIY'ing for years in my kitchen, with clean equipment, and have never had any sort of negative reaction to any liquid I've made
> ...



Point taken @rogue zombie 
But the difference is that you are making your juices for yourself
The vendors are selling it to hundreds if not thousands of people

So i think the more the vendors strive for cleaner and even more hygeinic manufacturing techniques, the better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/11/17)

Silver said:


> Point taken @rogue zombie
> But the difference is that you are making your juices for yourself
> The vendors are selling it to hundreds if not thousands of people
> 
> So i think the more the vendors strive for cleaner and even more hygeinic manufacturing techniques, the better.



Yup, I get that. I was just making a point.

I don't buy into "our juice is bottled at NASA, thus it is more 'pure'."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/11/17)

skola said:


> @KZOR did an awesome vid where he visited the vapour mountain store and lab.
> 
> 
> Most reputable juice makers have their own in house labs. I know some of the guys have invested quite heavily in equipment and clean rooms.
> ...




@skola I found the links interesting and I was absolutely fascinated by the video made at VM by @KZOR. It was not only seeing the lab, but more so, the interview with the owner of VM. Having changed career direction a few times in my life, I find it sooo interesting hearing other people's stories. And going from IT to making e-liquid is an amazing story!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

